# Minnesota north metro contractor looking for more work



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking for more work in the north metro 
Have a 13 Chevy hd with 9 2 v plow 03 Chevy with straight blade 2 speed skid and my dump truck with 10ft plow. Would like to keep all my equipment busy this winter if anyone is in need of subs


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Where are you out of?


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

djagusch;1893763 said:


> Where are you out of?


Princeton , but work in maple grove Plymouth Rogers area


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Go to the weather discussion and find the mn thread. Very activery group in there with guys right in your area.


----------

